# What's an UberX Canada Driver to do? How to get Uber Canada to admit their insurance doesn't exist



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

As you may or may not know, Uber Canada's insurance is always *contingent* and never primary, unlike our friends have it south of the border.

As per Uber Canada's "*Transportation Provider Service Agreement*" , it specifically states the following..



> You acknowledge that it is your responsibility, prior to your commencement of the P2P transportation service, to: *A) inform your insurer of the P2P transportation service you provide;* and *B) ensure that your insurance policy provides coverage for the P2P transportation service you provide.* If you have any questions or concerns about the scope or applicability of your insurance coverage, it is your responsibility, not the Company's, to resolve them. You acknowledge that *failure to secure or maintain satisfactory insurance coverage shall be deemed a material breach of this Agreement* and shall result in the immediate suspension of the Agreement and *the loss of your right to receive Requests under this Agreement.*
> i. Coverage Specifications. To perform services under this Agreement, you must maintain automobile insurance with coverage of at least the minimum coverage required by national, state or local law.​


​
Uber Canada's insurance being contingent implies you must always make your claim on your existing policy. And since Uber's Transportation Provider Service agreement states you must let your insurer know about the Uber duties you perform prior to beginning this, leads me to assume that...

1) Uber Canada knows that there are no personal policies that include Peer 2 Peer transportation coverage and would like all its UberX drivers to obtain commercial coverage.
- If this is the case, they should NOT be approving personal insurance documents that are submitted by an applicant that is signing up to become an UberX Driver

2) Uber Canada is able to provide a list of personal insurance carriers that DO cover peer 2 peer transportation on request.

I could probably assume that 99% of the UberX Drivers here in Canada are driving Uber under a personal policy that has an exclusion for livery / rideshare / peer 2 peer transportation activites. So if one were to get into an accident with a pax in the vehicle, they would either have to take steps to make sure their Insurance carrier is unaware of you driving for Uber/the PAX Or could face the likely chance that their insurance carrier deny's the claim and cancels their policy. Uber can also deny the claim since Uber can stand behind their agreement above and not provide any "contingent" coverage.

-------------------------------------

Most of you know that I have been involved in other threads on the topic, and so the information I posted above isn't news (but thought I'd post it above just in case there are some that are not aware of Uber Canada's Insurance conflict).

After a month since my initial application to become an UberX driver, last week my driver's app was finally activated (I have yet to begin taking any Uber Requests).

My plan now is to get Uber to admit most all their drivers are driving for them in breach of their own agreement and/or to see if they have been working with any insurance carriers that can provide this coverage so that one can actually be in compliance with Uber's own agreement and with a carriers personal policy.

The following is my current email conversation with Uber Ottawa. I am likely being ignored at this point, but I am also looking for advice/people's thoughts on to get an actual response (and not the typical canned one as in the original reply in the following post)......


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

> From: *djino*
> Date: Fri, Apr 17, 2015 at 8:32 AM
> Subject: Insurance Questions
> To: Uber Partner Support <[email protected]>
> ...


Received a reply a few hours later....



> From: *UBER (Uber Partner Support)*<[email protected]>
> Date: Fri, Apr 17, 2015 at 1:56 PM
> Subject: [Uber] Re: Insurance Questions
> To: djino
> ...


Typical canned response from the Ops Manager. I then sent the following reply...



> From: *djino*
> Date: Fri, Apr 17, 2015 at 2:28 PM
> Subject: Re: [Uber] Re: Insurance Questions
> To: Uber Partner Support <[email protected]>
> ...


That last email was sent on Friday, and have not received a reply as of yet. Around noon today, I even resent the same email.

Thoughts??

djino


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

djino said:


> Received a reply a few hours later....
> 
> Typical canned response from the Ops Manager. I then sent the following reply...
> 
> ...


POST # 2 /djino: Bostonian Bison does
NOT ENVY
your situation. Have you Reached out to
Torontoan @KnowitallJax?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

I've sent another follow up email, but still no reply. lol.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm surprised I haven't seen the 'actionjax's" input on this thread.


----------

